# iPad tethering via USB?



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

Since Rogers allows iPhones to tether via the USB cable, and since the iPad Camera Connection Kit offers a USB-to-dock-connector adapter, I'm curious if anyone has tried to tether the iPad via the iPhone using a wired connection. I understand that the USB functionality on the iPad is limited, but if this approach worked it would be another way for iPhone users to avoid having to purchase an additional data plan for their iPad.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Tulse said:


> Since Rogers allows iPhones to tether via the USB cable, and since the iPad Camera Connection Kit offers a USB-to-dock-connector adapter, I'm curious if anyone has tried to tether the iPad via the iPhone using a wired connection. I understand that the USB functionality on the iPad is limited, but if this approach worked it would be another way for iPhone users to avoid having to purchase an additional data plan for their iPad.


No. No. No.
I think this was pretty clearly answered by Steve Jobs at one point. If there is any way the iPad will tether via USB it will be exactly the same way an iPhone does. To a computer so that the computer can use the 3G data. It must be a computer running iTunes if I recall correctly in order to set up. You can't tether an iPhone to another iPhone, you can't tether an iPad to an iPhone, you can't tether an iPhone to an iPad.

The only way to use your iPhone data plan with your iPad is to jailbreak your iPhone and purchase/install mywi or similar application which turns your iPhone into a wireless router. 3G data in > wifi data out. Works from my iPhone to Windows OS laptops, Mac OS laptops, other iPhones, and iPads (I haven't done this with my iPad as it is traveling right now). You are creating a wireless hotspot to which any wifi capable device can connect.


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

There's another way, iBluever

It enables iPod touch and the wifi iPad to tether though Bluetooth. In this case you need to JB the iPad, not the phone.

The functionality for Bluetooth tethering is there. It's just not officially turned on.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

Macified said:


> I think this was pretty clearly answered by Steve Jobs at one point.


It was answered when a) tethering wasn't (isn't) permitted in the US, and b) the iPad was not available outside the US. In other words, this wasn't necessarily a technical statement. And we also know that people have discovered the Camera Connector allows various other non-camera-related USB functionality (such as microphones and keyboards). My question was, regardless of statements made whenever, has anyone with an iPad and a tether-capable iPhone actually _tried_ tethering via USB?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I haven't tried tethering like you are talking about because I don't (yet) have the camera connection kit but ... it's extremely doubtful it would work without Apple doing some extra steps to "make it so"... i.e. the iPad would have to detect the usb "ethernet" connection, meaning it would need specific drivers for this purpose. If it ever does even become possible to go this route I suspect it won't be before iPhone OS 4.0.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I cannot see Apple letting this happen - this would only happen via some sort of Jailbreak-type scenario. And if you're already jailbreaking to tether your iPhone to your iPad, why not use MyWi? - way easier and way less cumbersome.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

This was the main reason I recently jailbroke my iphone. I wasn't going to bother with jailbreaking, but don't tell me I can't tether my iPad (which I don't have yet, but probably will) when the technology is clearly viable.


----------

